# Use same crop ratio on all photos.



## Samuel (Mar 23, 2014)

*After trying to find information on this subject this is what I found.. It works great!
*
_After cropping the first photo to the ratio of your choice and switching to the next photo - type __*Shift-A* to get into the crop tool with the same aspect ratio as last used._


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2014)

Great job Samuel - and welcome to the forum!


----------

